

Twitter adds new lines, without a limit. A bad idea? - bozho

I've always been a proponent of displaying new lines in tweets (especially because sometimes I tweet short poems). Twitter seem to have finally done that, but without putting much thought at it - you can now have tweets that span the entire screen.<p>What I write a while ago (http://web.bozho.net/?p=262) was:<p>"someone may enter 20 new lines and thus break the timelines of their followers. That’s an easy thing to fix – just don’t display more than 2 consecutive new lines, and also limit the total number of new lines per tweet to, say 5 or 6."<p>I post this on HN, so that (in case it gets upvoted), it puts some sense into twitter product designers.
======
gee_totes
Whoa, that's an interesting behavior. Proof of concept:
<https://twitter.com/geetotes/status/311904987007553536>

